# kirkwood announces network pass program for 2013!



## mannie (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey folks,

I wanted to pass on the great news that kirkwood is keeping their network pass program for next year. So for those kirkwood die hards, you can get an unlimited, no restrictions season pass at your favorite resort for much less than the unlimited epic pass. This pass is only good at kirkwood; not heavenly or northstar, so if you want a multi-resort pass, i'd choose one of vail's other options. The upside to the kirkwood only pass is that there are no holiday restrictions so you'll never miss a powder day! Even this year, with our paltry snow conditions in the sierra, prez day weekend had great conditions I wouldn't have wanted to miss.

Anyway the deets are limited at this point but the pricing is set and the website is live.

$329 = unlimited adult pass at kirkwood. no holiday restrictions. (basically a $50 savings using the following login)

www.kirkwood.com/network
*
login = epa

password = kirkwood*

Kirkwood is saying this pricing is good through April 22nd. I will update this thread as well as the website below when I know more in terms of price increases, etc. feel free to post questions or email me @ [email protected] in the meantime...

Kirkwood Network Pass


----------



## tnt3k (Mar 15, 2012)

Do the buddy passes work the same way with this?


----------



## mannie (Aug 20, 2008)

tnt3k said:


> Do the buddy passes work the same way with this?


this year, vail has decided to not offer buddy passes with the kirkwood network pass. Buddy passes basically give your friends a $10 discount (weekends) on a full day lift ticket (no discounts on half day tix) if you take your pass to the ticket window. I've often found that you can get much better deals on day lift tickets via rei, sports basement, shell 2 for 1, costco, groupon, sierra avalanche center, etc. than you can with the buddy passes. The only catch is you have to plan ahead...

hope that helps.


----------



## mannie (Aug 20, 2008)

one more plug for the weekend warriors/kirkwood fans out there. They plan on keeping the $329 pricing through this *Sunday May 13th*.

for those who ride weekends and holidays, this is the best deal out there for next year in tahoe. as always, send your questions here: [email protected]


----------

